# New Little 6cm 4x4x4 Cube



## riffz (Jul 14, 2009)

I was on cube4you.com today and saw this:

http://cube4you.com/502_New-little-6cm-4x4x4-Cube(Black).html

Has anyone bought one yet? If so, how is it?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 14, 2009)

Woah... This may be the answer to all those who say mefferts is too big...

It looks to me like an ES sized mefferts clone.


----------



## riffz (Jul 14, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but Eastsheens are larger than 6cm... 

EDIT: Oh... I didn't realize Eastsheens were 6cm.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 14, 2009)

riffz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Eastsheens are larger than 6cm...



Just measured, you're wrong. 

If this is as good as a mefferts, it would be incredible!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 14, 2009)

you are wrong... ESs are exactly 6cm.

http://www.e-sheen.com/products_magic cube_A4.htm

"6cm x 6cm x 6cm"


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2009)

riffz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Eastsheens are larger than 6cm...



Nope, they are about 6cm (or slightly less) long, wide, and high.


----------



## riffz (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, I get it. Does the inside mechanism resemble a Meffert's?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 14, 2009)

It seems to in the pictures...


----------



## Edmund (Jul 14, 2009)

I ordered


----------



## cheiney (Jul 14, 2009)

riffz said:


> Ok, I get it. Does the inside mechanism resemble a Meffert's?



The description says that it's a ball inside, so I'm assuming it would be similar to the Meffert's core.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 14, 2009)

that is sweet!


----------



## Jai (Jul 14, 2009)

The brand is listed as QJ (QunJia), which is the same as the stickered C4Y 4x4, so they should feel very similar, if not identical.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm ordering one, not because the meffert's is too bulky for me like it is for some, but because I need to spend my money on something don't I? Seriously, I want to try it out. I'm getting my paycheck by the end of the week se I'll place an order on c4y this friday. I'll let you guys know how good or bad it is.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 14, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> I'm ordering one, not because the meffert's is too bulky for me like it is for some, but because I need to spend my money on something don't I? Seriously, I want to try it out. I'm getting my paycheck by the end of the week se I'll place an order on c4y this friday. I'll let you guys know how good or bad it is.



What shipping will you use?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

Meffert's is a monster of a cube....


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 14, 2009)

.ill buy one in my next order. it would be the perfect 4x4. ES sized clefferts 4x4. does it get any better than this ? but of course i don't know anything about it


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2009)

This sucks. I just placed an order for a Meffert's 4x4 (ripoff from DX).

The reason I was wondering if it resembled a Meffert's mechanism is because the Rubik's 4x4 is also a ball mechanism and we all know how good that is...


----------



## jcuber (Jul 15, 2009)

riffz said:


> This sucks. I just placed an order for a Meffert's 4x4 (ripoff from DX).
> 
> The reason I was wondering if it resembled a Meffert's mechanism is because the Rubik's 4x4 is also a ball mechanism and we all know how good that is...



Fail. You should know that the OLD rubik's mechanism was great, and the same/only slightly different as the mefferts. Ball mechanisms are good, but rubik's screwed it up in their new model.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2009)

OLD Rubiks 4x4 are very good, but get loose eventually causing edge-pops.
NEW Rubiks 4x4x4 are crap


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 15, 2009)

I can has wants.


----------



## OneKube (Jul 15, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> I can has wants.



was this english?


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 16, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ordering one, not because the meffert's is too bulky for me like it is for some, but because I need to spend my money on something don't I? Seriously, I want to try it out. I'm getting my paycheck by the end of the week se I'll place an order on c4y this friday. I'll let you guys know how good or bad it is.
> ...



EMS, it takes about a week for it to get here. DHL delivers it, which sucks because they only deliver from tuesday to friday and between 9 and 5. Who's at home at those hours?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

OneKube said:


> Gurplex said:
> 
> 
> > I can has wants.
> ...



It's a meme, welcome to the internet. 

Example: i can has cheezburger?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

So any news on these new mini cubes then. I've taken the plunge into buying a mefferts clone. Just wondered if its worth buying the mini. I'm used to the eastsheen size.


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 18, 2009)

V cube 5 is liek6.8 cm.. so it will be like a v cube 4 ^^


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 18, 2009)

I ordered one, and with UPS shipping, it's in my city in just 2 days. I should get it monday.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> I ordered one, and with UPS shipping, it's in my city in just 2 days. I should get it monday.



you need to let everyone know.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 18, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered one, and with UPS shipping, it's in my city in just 2 days. I should get it monday.
> ...



You need to be that rude?

EDIT: And besides, many people want to know how good it is before they buy it, and with what I said, they know that they will know how good it is in a couple days.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 19, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



He wasn't being rude, he was saying that when you get it, you should let everyone know what it's like.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 19, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Oh, it seem that he was telling me that I didn't need to tell everybody that.

If Cookingfat is right, Then I am sorry, jamesdeanludlow.


----------



## elimescube (Jul 20, 2009)

Gurplex got his cube.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 20, 2009)

Wowww, it seems sooo fast! 

I cant wait to get mine! I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > This sucks. I just placed an order for a Meffert's 4x4 (ripoff from DX).
> ...


You don't know that's just what everyone else says.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Yes, I do know, I have felt an old rubik's 4x4.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Jul 21, 2009)

so i got the 4x4 today, opened it up; it seemed like it had been lubricated with some variation of puzzleproz lube, so i didn't add any CRC/jigaloo to it.

the turning is pretty good, and the stickers have this odd...design? if in the right light, it looks shiny. and yes, it's the same size as an eastsheen.

corner cutting is okay, it can cut about half an edge piece, give or take a little.

all in all, a pretty good cube; if you have small hands, this is perfect for you; just clean it out(if there's some lube in it) and CRC/jigaloo it. i'll lube it as soon as i can to tell you the difference, just not today.

okay, so I've lubed it, and it's pretty damned good. personally, i think the meffert's clone is better, but for those small-handers, buy the 6cm 4x4, clean it, and lube it.
yeah.

EDIT: well, i've now switched to this as my main speedcube, and, i've broken my PB with it. it's now about 1:32(not very good, but that's not the point). i like it because it's small, and the meffert's clone overturns more. just throwing that out there.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it as good as a mefferts? In the video it looks like the turning is not that good.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Is it as good as a mefferts? In the video it looks like the turning is not that good.



i hadn't lubed it yet, so it could be. i'll lube it tomorrow and update my post.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems good .


----------



## elfie (Jul 21, 2009)

nice right before i ordered the new c4y 4x4 there's this
need to see more reviews to see which one to buy


----------



## Alexwildchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I got this cube too. It turns very well, and after breaking in for a while, its ability of cutting corners also improved. It's really a perfect cube for those whose hands are small(although I prefer the Mefferts'). The only flaw of this cube I think is the stickers...and it seems that there's only white cube now. I believe that most people are more customed to the black cube.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



Apology accepted young man lol. My mefferts clone is shippping right now. I'm used to Eastsheen size. Would you recommend getting this one as well? My brother will take the clone if I like it. That said, my brother will take the smaller one if I don't. In fact, I've just talked myself into buying it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anymore people who've received their cubes? Another good review and I'm soo buying this...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 22, 2009)

Today i got two. Out of the box turn good, not great. Both come prelubed. The weigth is fair: more heavy than the ES but lighter than the clefferts. The stickers are just crap. The cube is very tight and the core is white. Some Pictures:















































For the price i think this cube have some serious potential with some breaking in, clean and lube and a change of stickers.


----------



## John Lee (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is the same cube: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22422
I'm pretty sure that it's not an eastsheen by the color of the stickers, and the cube has the same dimensions


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 22, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Does anyone know if this is the same cube: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22422
> I'm pretty sure that it's not an eastsheen by the color of the stickers, and the cube has the same dimensions



It's an ES.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 22, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Does anyone know if this is the same cube: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22422
> I'm pretty sure that it's not an eastsheen by the color of the stickers, and the cube has the same dimensions



It's a clone


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> John Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if this is the same cube: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22422
> ...


Obviously that is not a clone. It must be a real Rubik's Rubix Rubic Cube as you can easily see by looking at the name: *New 4x4x4 Square Magic Rubik's Cube Rubix Rubic Puzzle Toy(black line)*


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 23, 2009)

Alexwildchild said:


> I got this cube too. It turns very well, and after breaking in for a while, its ability of cutting corners also improved. It's really a perfect cube for those whose hands are small(although I prefer the Mefferts'). The only flaw of this cube I think is the stickers...*and it seems that there's only white cube now. I believe that most people are more customed to the black cube.*



as i only see black cube and no white cube... are you sure sir that you have a WHITE cube instead of BLACK cube???


----------



## Alexwildchild (Jul 23, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Alexwildchild said:
> 
> 
> > I got this cube too. It turns very well, and after breaking in for a while, its ability of cutting corners also improved. It's really a perfect cube for those whose hands are small(although I prefer the Mefferts'). The only flaw of this cube I think is the stickers...*and it seems that there's only white cube now. I believe that most people are more customed to the black cube.*
> ...



Oh I bought this white cube about one month ago and there are only white ones available at that time...
P.S. I live in Beijing, China...


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

im getting this along with heaps of other puzzles so if you wanna see these unboxing and review check out my youtube and while your there subscribe
<-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

im getting this along with heaps of other puzzles so if you wanna see these unboxing and review check out my youtube and while your there subscribe







<-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

DamonCubeFreak said:


> im getting this along with heaps of other puzzles so if you wanna see these unboxing and review check out my youtube and while your there subscribe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have posted that several times and in several topics. You shouldn't use this forum in this way just to raise your youtube-views. If you have your videos done, just post it in the video-gallery and people will come and watch it


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd get this or a Meffert's 4x4x4 if I could buy things online. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------

